# I think this might be olive?



## kazuma78 (Feb 12, 2015)

On the base I'm at now there are a bunch of these trees and some are dead and need cut down. This guy is nice and burly and awesome but unfortunately Alive. One of the burls on the outside has the bark coming off and it's jam packed full of eyes. There are some slightly burly dead ones too that I want to try and get the trimmers to cut for me but I kind of want to ID them first. I think it's olive. Am I right or do the leaves just resemble olive leaves?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe russian olive


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe. Around what time of year do olive trees produce olives?


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 12, 2015)

I guess I could Google that


----------



## phinds (Feb 12, 2015)

Hm ... one of those "tree" things. I never know what they are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm gonna try and get the trimmers to cut me some this week. Then I'll try and get you some end grain shots

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like olive. The ones around here, and yours are porbably the same, are fruitless olive trees, a hybred for landscaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

If I were you I would cut it down and mill it - that way you could know for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 12, 2015)

Haha if I could get away with it I probably would. It's right by the chow hall though where the line forms at 1230 for lunch and I think they would probably frown on me cutting down one of their only shade trees haha


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's a pic of the leaves from an Olive tree across the street from me . It's Olives came on about a month ago and have already dropped . That looks like it has a long trunk but the bark looks right for Olive .


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 12, 2015)

Its Olive!!!


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

Olives are ripe for gathering in early november. Depends on weather. I am surrounded by olive trees. Makes me sick some times.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I am hoping it is regular olive as I find olive very beautiful. I hope I can get some of the guys to cut the dead stuff for me.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

Its not regular olive. The photos Tom posted its olive leaves. Thats olive. 
Yours is maybe some kind of olive. You will know for sure when you cut and smell the wood..


----------



## phinds (Feb 13, 2015)

If you're going to cut down an olive tree, it's good that you are going to do it here in the USA because my understanding is that if you even approach the source of olive oil in Italy with a tree cutting instrument in your hand a large man named Guido, and his two cousins, also named Guido, will come and hurt you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

